# Nylon head for Husqvarna 252rx clearing saw



## kirko (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Gents,
I need a little help tracking down a nylon head to suit a Husqvarna 252rx clearing saw.
I want to run the 3.9mm .155 , diamond edge nylon from desert extrusion.
I require the head to be bump feed . If anyone has some item numbers or links this would be great.
Thanks in advance Kirk


----------



## CR888 (Apr 17, 2015)

l have had good results with 'speedfeed' heads. They make two sizes but both come with adapters to fit most brushcutters. l know sponsers here sell them, just be a bit casefull buying the cheapest one online as there are a lot of fakes/copies out there l hear. Deal with an AS sponser and get the real one at a good price. The other good thing id you can get service parts for them like new bumper plate cover which can extend the life of the head unit however at 30 odd bucks l just buy four at a time in two sizes as they are pretty farkd buy the time things need replacing. l get a few months out of a head used commercialy. For home use you could get years out if one. Whats best about them is how fast and easy you can reload them with line. There are many, many different line heads on the market but speedfeed usually get a mention amoung workers in the trade.


----------



## kirko (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks CR888
Any chance you may know of one that will fit the 3.9mm .155 diamond edge nylon ?
or atleast one that I can drill out if need be.
Thanks in advance Kirk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 18, 2015)

Dumb question! Would this work? http://www.husqvarna.com/nz/accesso...ccessories/trimmer-head-t55-x/#specifications

Or is it not heavy duty enough for use on the clearing saw? I am curious too because I am thinking about purchasing a 345FR and have been thinking a little about what cutting attachments to use, if I did buy a 345FR.

EDIT: I am not sure it will fit your 252, Kirko. But I tried!


----------



## dancan (Apr 19, 2015)

I have a Stihl bump feed head for my FS550 which is the same arbour size as my 265rx , hope that helps some .


----------



## kirko (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey There ANewSawer

Nice to chatt again,,this time im on the husky side of the fence,,lol
picked up this machine on E Bay


Its roughly 51cc and for the price $250 aus I couldn't pass it up..
Thanks for the link, looks like the nylon would fit the head no probs, next hurdle is matching the thread.
Pretty sure I can just swap out this gizmo


in the nylon head and replace it with one that matches my thread pattern.

Hey thanks Dancan ,,tried one of my Nylon 550 heads and no luck,,to big,,and the 480 head is a pinch to small.Looks like I will have to pay up for a genuine husky head.

Thanks for your help Gentlemen


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 19, 2015)

Good deal you got there. Well, one nice thing is that here in the states, the (OEM) husky head is a little over US $30. Plus shipping of course. Though, shipping on a 350mm Airecut to the states is US$30 too...

I don't know why but bike (or bull horn) handled units are rare in my area. I still have to decide between a 345FR and a 336FR. I know the 345 is overkill but I would have the power IF (big if) I needed it. IDK. Well, best of luck with the 252! Does it run yet?


----------



## kirko (Apr 19, 2015)

Husky parts certainly aint cheap here in Aus. The local dealer quoted me $120.00 for a head that would fit the .155 diamond edge and the 252rx, he gave me this part number 531009226 , on looking it up it appears to be no longer available or produced ?
perhaps that's why it was so expensive ,, its an antique,,LOL. Glad you pointed out the t55-x head or though the closest I can find in aus so far is a t45x and this retails for $70,,stihl waiting to hear back from the husky dealer as to whether he can get the t55-x and for how much.
Yeah had the 252 running,,packs quite a punch although one downfall is the shaft is quite short,, kinda thinking it was designed for forrest thinning more so than grass bashing which was my intention as my fs 480 is heading into some hard earned twilight years.
cant remember if it was you or not but I remember in some earlier threads people were after the Husqvarna shredder kits which seemed to be obsolete, just thought I would put this link up to the kit anyway
appears it is available out of New Zealand http://www.expertmowers.co.nz/accessories/trimmer-and-brushcutter-accessories/5448429-01.html
Good luck on your choice of brush cutters the 345r looks good,,45.7cc is a nice size,, my favourite machine is my fs 480 which is 48 cc.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 20, 2015)

This is the UK site. The T45X is supposed to fit 2.7 - 3.3 mm size line. You might be able to modify the T45X to fit the 3.9mm line.
http://www.husqvarna.com/uk/accesso...accessories/trimmer-head-t45x/#specifications

I looked on the Ebay.au and this is what I came up with. It ships out of the US but it says shipping is free worldwide?! I would check into that before I bought: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Husqvarn...144?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231f540fe0


Yes, the 345FR is a nice machine.


----------

